# CHARCOAL PELLETS



## smokeitifugotit

*Anyone use charcoal pellets for the AMNPS yet?.  I bought some in my last order, but have no idea why.  Must be a suggestion or two out there.  :help:*
*Thanks,

Fred*


----------



## woodcutter

I haven't tried them but remember thread where someone smashed briquets in a bag and mixed them with pellets. They actually got a smoke ring in an electric smoker. Should work good.


----------



## smokeitifugotit

*Thanx Woodcutter,
I'll keep that in mind.  I wonder if I would mix with hickory, and I smoked some burgers, I would get that grilled char taste with a hint of smoke.*

:grilling_smilie:

*I think I'll try that.  Wonder what the ratio should be?  *


----------



## driedstick

That is a good Idea woodcutter, as far as ratio you will probably just play with the amps I am now thinking about doing this and do a 60/40mix is what I am thinkin 60%pellets

Good luck let us know if you do this and I will do the same


----------



## tjohnson

Charcoal pellets don't put out much smoke, but do produce more heat

You'll get some of that "Charcoal Flavor" on your meat

TJ


----------



## smokeitifugotit

TJohnson said:


> Charcoal pellets don't put out much smoke, but do produce more heat
> You'll get some of that "Charcoal Flavor" on your meat
> 
> TJ


*Thanx Todd,
I think we'll try the mixture this week and see how it turns out.

Thanks again,
Fred*


----------



## munkiestyle

So.... has anyone tried it yet?


----------



## kennyp1114

I odered a 40 pd. bag of hickory pellets from William Sonoma and they sent charcoal pellets. They refunded my money and told me to keep the pellets. I wasn't sure if i should use them in my Mes with the AMZNPS in fear of too much charcoal taste. It seems to like you all are saying it's okay to use them. Thanks for the info, think i'll try half hickory and charcoal. Hated to waste that big bag.


----------



## tjohnson

Charcoal pellets area actually a blend of oak and charcoal.  100% charcoal makes a lousy pellet

Who's name is on the bag?

If I know the mfg., I can tell you what the ration of wood to charcoal is in the pellets

I sell them, and the do work in the AMNPS 5x8

Charcoal pellets do put out a charcoal flavor, but it's not that heavy.

More heat than smoke.....

I don't see why you can't mix them with your hickory pellets

Who's the mfg. of the hickory pellets.  More often than not, they're blended with oak, and not 100% hickory

Todd


----------



## kennyp1114

The charcoal is Nature's Way and called Memphis Wood Fire Grill and the hickory i purchase from Gander Mountain website.


----------



## kennyp1114

TJohnson said:


> Charcoal pellets area actually a blend of oak and charcoal.  100% charcoal makes a lou
> Who's name is on the bag?
> If I know the mfg., I can tell you what the ration of wood to charcoal is in the pellets
> 
> I sell them, and the do work in the AMNPS 5x8
> Charcoal pellets do put out a charcoal flavor, but it's not that heavy.
> More heat than smoke.....
> 
> I don't see why you can't mix them with your hickory pellets
> Who's the mfg. of the hickory pellets.  More often than not, they're blended with oak, and not 100% hickory
> 
> Todd


The charcoal is Natures Way Eood Fire Grill and the hickory i purchase from Gander Mountain.com


----------



## tjohnson

I believe Natures Way are 60% Oak and 40% Charcoal

What's the mfg. on the bag from Gander?


----------



## tjohnson




----------



## kennyp1114

TJohnson said:


> I believe Natures Way are 60% Oak and 40% Charcoal
> What's the mfg. on the bag from Gander?


Had to go website and it's made by Camp Chef. I really appreciate you help. I have a lot of hickory trees on my land so right now i'm splitting wood, which i really love to do anything with wood. My Mes smokes great now, but i've heard so much sbout the AMZNPS so i'm going to try it. What's your opinion?


----------



## tjohnson

Well, I'm a little prejudice
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If you can make decent smoke in your MES, and already own the hickory, I say keep doing what you're doing!

The trick in the MES is to have fewer chips and not overload the small chip pan

Pull out the chip loader for a little added air for combustion

Don't use pellets in the MES chip tray, because they just burn up too fast


----------



## bigtrain74

I have been advised that you should not burn charcoal pellets in your cooker if you do not have a 1/4" steel firepot in your cooker. Not too sure on how many companies put something of less quality into their cookers though.


----------



## kennyp1114

BigTrain74 said:


> I have been advised that you should not burn charcoal pellets in your cooker if you do not have a 1/4" steel firepot in your cooker. Not too sure on how many companies put something of less quality into their cookers though.


I ordered an AMNPS that i'm going to use pellets in.


----------



## bigtrain74

kennyp1114 said:


> I ordered an AMNPS that i'm going to use pellets in.


In that application, I have no doubt it will work flawlessly. Im only referring to inside a firepot where there is actually a constant fire burning in there rather than smoldering pellets. I wish you the best of luck with it!


----------



## kennyp1114

BigTrain74 said:


> In that application, I have no doubt it will work flawlessly. Im only referring to inside a firepot where there is actually a constant fire burning in there rather than smoldering pellets. I wish you the best of luck with it!


Thanks BigTrain same to you. Appreciate your comments.


----------



## bigtrain74

kennyp1114 said:


> Thanks BigTrain same to you. Appreciate your comments.


Anytime my friend!


----------



## tjohnson

I would try the charcoal pellets and see if you like the results

I like the charcoal flavor on chicken, but not beef or pork

Guess you're the "Guinnea Pig"!

Todd


----------



## kennyp1114

TJohnson said:


> I would try the charcoal pellets and see if you like the results
> I like the charcoal flavor on chicken, but not beef or pork
> 
> Guess you're the "Guinnea Pig"!
> 
> 
> 
> Todd


Yeah it won't be the first time!!!


----------



## kennyp1114

TJohnson said:


> These are NOT 100% Hickory
> 70% Alder and 30% Hickory


Well Todd i hate to hear that. Looks like they misrepesented the product.


----------



## kennyp1114

TJohnson said:


> These are NOT 100% Hickory
> 70% Alder and 30% Hickory


I went back to the site and all it says is 100% hardwood with no fillers. Guess i miunderstood. What are your pellets mixture?


----------



## tjohnson

It's a play on words......

I stock only 100% Flavor Wood

Hickory is 100% hickory

Apple is 100% Apple

Only blend is Pitmasters Choice, and it's a blend of Hickory, Maple and Cherry

Nothing wrong with your pellets

Give them a try


----------



## kennyp1114

TJohnson said:


> It's a play on words......
> I stock only 100% Flavor Wood
> Hickory is 100% hickory
> Apple is 100% Apple
> Only blend is Pitmasters Choice, and it's a blend of Hickory, Maple and Cherry
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with your pellets
> Give them a try


Well i know who to go to next time.
Thanks,
Todd


----------



## tjohnson

Even if your pellets are 70% oak or alder, they're still good pellets

I use oak in the hopper of my pellet grills


----------



## kennyp1114

TJohnson said:


> Even if your pellets are 70% oak or alder, they're still good pellets
> I use oak in the hopper of my pellet grills


I just looked into it and all pellets are a 60/40-70/30 blend


----------

